# Brand new Illinois newbie.



## usngunr (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Just ordering my first two hives and nucs. Been interested for years, just recently found out some friends were keeping bees and they were filling me in. Can't wait to get started, lots of good information here and I look forward to learning much.

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! I can't wait to get started too!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Vince!


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome Vince. Il is a big state from north to south. You will get better advice if you narrow it down a bit.


----------



## usngunr (Feb 21, 2013)

I am in the Northwest corner. Right at I-80 and the Mississippi River.


----------

